# Weird quirks



## texasgirl (May 23, 2008)

Do you have any weird quirks that you just can't help that other people think your nuts??
I have a few
I absolutely, CANNOT, sleep in a bed that is not made. DH is still in bed when I leave in the morning so I dont' get to make the bed until I get home. I have to shake out the bottom one, no wrinkles and then put each layer on without wrinkles. DH will come in and throw all of his over to the middle and I always have to fix it so that my side is still flat and unwrinkled.

The other is, there is only one kind of plate that I will eat off of because I cannot stand and pattern that my utensils will scrape against. 

There is only one fork I will use. It is the only one of it too. I think it was left here from a party. Noone else in the house is allowed to use it. If they have, they learned real quick not to. I will take it from them mid bite if I had to
One more, I CANNOT eat from thick utensils. They have to be thin. I don't know why, so don't ask. I just can't. I've wondered if any of this is a form of OCD or just being weird?!

Come on, show me I'm not the only weirdo, PLEASE?? lol


----------



## jeninga75 (May 23, 2008)

Lol... you're not weird.  I think we all have stuff like that.  I cant eat out of styrofome (sp?) Anything that comes in it like sides at a resturaunt I have to dump out.  I can't handle a utensil scraping the side.

Another thing is the sound of someone ripping up iceburg lettuce is like nails on a chalk board.  When my mom used to break it up to make salad I would have to leave the room.  And by the way, actual nails on a chalk board... could care less lol.


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> Lol... you're not weird. I think we all have stuff like that. I cant eat out of styrofome (sp?) Anything that comes in it like sides at a resturaunt I have to dump out. I can't handle a utensil scraping the side.
> 
> Another thing is the sound of someone ripping up iceburg lettuce is like nails on a chalk board. When my mom used to break it up to make salad I would have to leave the room. And by the way, actual nails on a chalk board... could care less lol.


 
LOL, I'm that way with cross patterns like jeans. My class used to have the story books that had that had that pattern on the front where the picture changed on movement. Those little stickers that you get from the bubble gum machines are like that too. EWWWWW, I get chills just thinking about it Chalkboards don't bother me either.


----------



## luvs (May 25, 2008)

i hate stairs. they stress me out.
& if stuff isn't turned just so, i adjust that.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2008)

We have two doors to the kitchen, the one from the dining room has a single light switch, the other  comes from the back porch and the garage, It has two light switches..I only use it the other single one has to be on the on position wo that the two match up..DH, loves to go in and flip the single to the off position..He knows it makes me nuts..I don't like to feel closed in, dh makes sure he goes through the house at night, closing every shade and curtain..If I crack the shutters over the kitchen window he goes balistic..someone might look in from the street, see the tops of our heads and shoot at us..Yup,right...Now I go balistic at people who cannot funtion at all at anything without a phone slapped to their ear..Example, we were grocery shopping today and discussing which product to buy, some lady who was stopped and leaning on her basket yakking away, turned around and said would you be quiet  or move I'm talking...Oh boy good thing dh was with me cuz, she came close to a not so polite response...
Enough though I'm really easy going and not to fussy
kadesma


----------



## QSis (May 25, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Now I go balistic at people who cannot funtion at all at anything without a phone slapped to their ear..Example, we were grocery shopping today and discussing which product to buy, some lady who was stopped and leaning on her basket yakking away, turned around and said would you be quiet or move I'm talking...Oh boy good thing dh was with me cuz, she came close to a not so polite response...
> 
> kadesma


 
OMG, kades!  That may be the worst example of cell phone idiocy I've heard yet!  What DID you and DH do?  I'm furious just sitting here in Boston, THINKING about it!

I am getting worse and worse about my hatred of cell phone rudeness.  I guess that is considered a quirk, because it doesn't seem to bothers others as much as it does me.  I carry a cell for emergencies and maybe use it twice a year.

Lee


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2008)

Lee,
dh started to walk away as did I, but, when she grumbled about how rude we were, I whispered as I walked by, keep it up lady and you will be wearing it not talking on it...

kades


----------



## babetoo (May 25, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Lee,
> dh started to walk away as did I, but, when she grumbled about how rude we were, I whispered as I walked by, keep it up lady and you will be wearing it not talking on it...
> 
> kades


 
good for u, gotta be careful these days. she could have pulled a derringer and shot u. lol

babe


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2008)

Hubby is the only person I'll share a bar of soap with...


----------



## Beachcomber (May 25, 2008)

I will not drink out of a glass unless it has something in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, mine is someone calling on the phone and when I answer they say "who am I speaking to", I always say the last person in the world you wish to be on the phone with right now! By nature I am a VERY low key person until this happens.

JD


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2008)

lol, babe. no one has used a derringer to shoot anyone since people drank bathtub gin and talking movies were the cat's pajamas! 


but still, good for you kads. 

i don't have any weird quirks. all of them have perfectly goods explanations, so they're not weird.


----------



## Barbara L (May 26, 2008)

I have a certain way of using bath towels. If I don't have one at all, I get a clean one when I am going to take a shower. When I have finished drying, I put it on the towel rack and use it to dry my hands. The next time I take a shower, I get a clean towel for my hair, and I use the other one for my body. Then the old one goes in the hamper and the new one is used to dry my hands. If no one messes with it, it is a great rotation system. 

That being said, DO NOT USE MY TOWEL!!! James still has a problem understanding how strongly I feel about it and will often use it. I told him that if he is going to use my towel, to throw it in the hamper when he is done, and get me a new one. He is getting a little better about it, but he still has a way to go! 

I've got more quirks, but that is good for now. 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (May 26, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, babe. no one has used a derringer to shoot anyone since people drank bathtub gin and talking movies were the cat's pajamas!
> 
> 
> but still, good for you kads.
> ...


 


a small joke, very small i know, but a joke nevertheless. 
babe


----------



## kadesma (May 26, 2008)

babetoo said:


> a small joke, very small i know, but a joke nevertheless.
> babe


Joke or not, Dh and I were held up one time by a fellow with a derringer...and a second gun in the waistband..He was so high on drugs, he walked right by me and I got up,went next door and called the cops..He and DH proceded to tear the store apart..DH won..the next day was when the nightmares began though..The first night all I could feel was anger..
kades


----------



## YT2095 (May 26, 2008)

kadesma said:


> The *fist* night all I could feel was anger..
> kades



Very Freudian


----------



## larry_stewart (May 26, 2008)

Alarm clock time.
I have a set of rules about numbers that are "good" and "not good"

The time must be odd (6:01, 6:07 are good, 6:02, 6:04... are bad)

The numbers cant be in numerical order (6:54, 5:43.... bad) ** 6:54 is bad also because its even

No 2 of the same number in a time " 6:33, 6:55... not good "

If more than one number in the time is divisible by 3 , it is not good (6:09, 6:03 )

Cant end in 0 or 5 (6:30, 6:35 ...)

Just for the record, My alarms are set 6:01 and 6:07 


Oh, I also hate when something is sticking out of a drawer ( like a sock, or part of a shirt, pants ...)  Even if I try to forget about it, I will always have to return and fix it or else ill be thinking about it all day.

And NO, Im not being medicated for this !!!


----------



## expatgirl (May 26, 2008)

I have Barbara's quirk---I'm real respective of germs and where they repose---they were there first and it's their territory and I don't want any part of them.......I refuse to use towels after anyone else and will dry hands on toilet paper or air dry them before using anyone's "communal" towel......just me.......seen too many wee beasties under the microscope, I guess..........


----------



## Michelemarie (May 26, 2008)

Shoes must be removed before you come in the house, leave the dirt at the door.

Hands must be washed when coming in from the outside, wherever you may have been - period. 

I cannot sleep in a bed that is not made up either Texasgirl.

I like the dishwasher emptied before I go to bed.

None of this is weird to me, I'm told by others it is..........


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Lee,
> dh started to walk away as did I, but, when she grumbled about how rude we were, I whispered as I walked by, keep it up lady and you will be wearing it not talking on it...
> 
> kades


 Man, that would have ticked me off big time. What arrogance. I would probably have told that if she wants privacy she needs to go somewhere else. Then I would sing the Star Spangled Banner as loud as I could.
Just kidding on the last one. Or maybe not?


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 26, 2008)

Michele I also take the shoes off the moment I walk through the front door, but more for the comfort factor, I never feel at home with something on my foot, I don't even like socks much unless it's really cold.  I do think about dirt getting dragged into the house too but I don't say anything to others because I KNOW they would think of me nuts!!

I detest interruptions.  It drives me insane when I am in the middle of doing something and I must stop and do something else before finishing it for whatever the reason.  It is so much so that the principle extends to the washer and the dishwasher.  I would often (to my extreme chagrin) find something left out 2 seconds after I started them, but I refuse to pause them to put them in, hey, the machine got going already, they have to wait until the next go-around as annoying as it is...


----------



## Barbara (May 26, 2008)

I can't sleep in an unmade bed either. I helped my daughter move in her new apartment last week. As soon as the movers left, I found her linens and said come on let's make your bed - she thought I was crazy when there were so many other things that needed un-packed, but the next morning she said she was sure glad when bedtime came


----------



## Barbara L (May 26, 2008)

I have an alarm clock quirk too, but not like larry's.  I do not like to be woken up by a person.  If someone wakes me up, I feel like I did not get all the sleep I could have gotten because people have a habit of waking you up a little early, just in case.  I prefer an alarm clock because I choose the time I will be rudely dragged, kicking and screaming, from blissful slumber.   

Barbara


----------



## DietitianInTraining (May 26, 2008)

What a fun topic!

I don't think I have very many, but the few that I have are a bit strange...

Whenever DH and I are walking through a store (any store) there always seems to be something that seems to have a certain texture that I *HAVE* TO TOUCH! It wasn't until I got married that I noticed how often I do this. DH and I will be holding hands, and he'll notice me going towards a certain object, and he'll try to pull me away from it!! I know it's silly, and does not make a bit of sense, but I HAVE to see what it feels like! I have absolutely no idea why.

Another is that I absolutely hate to get my face wet. When i'm taking a shower, I have a small wash cloth that I hang over the shower curtain, so that way if too much water splashes on my face, I can quickly dry it off. I always wash my face at the end of my shower, and will dry my face with a clean towel that I hang by the bath tub (not the same wash cloth). I get so mad if I have to go outside while it's raining, and I don't have an umbrella. If that happens, i'll normally try to find a magazine or something to help block the rain from hitting my face.

I'm sure there's probably more, but that's all I can think of right now..


----------



## meshoo96 (May 26, 2008)

My quirks are food related...I like celery, but raw, not cooked. And other things like that. DH says it makes it virtually impossible to cook for. I'm getting better, but it's rough.


----------



## suziquzie (May 26, 2008)

My food can't touch. That's #1, and most important! 
If clothing hits the floor it's dirty.
Unmade bed, I don't think so. Dh thinks I'm goofy making a bed just to get in and mess it up. (Who says I'm gonna mess it up?)
I hate tight collared shirts, make me feel like I'm choking..... but I don't mind necklaces or turtlenecks. But give me a t-shirt with a neck to high..... sorry. 
I have to cook and do housework with good tennis shoes on. But I don't like shoes in the house. Solutuon? I have a pair of tennies for in the house only. That is a little wierd I guess. 
My late SIL would gag when she saw wet paper. Same with wet bread. DH used to throw wet paper towels at her just for a laugh. Nice brother huh?


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2008)

I have an unusual "alarm" clock thing.  I don't use one.  I just set my body to the time I need to get up.  Been doing this for nearly 30 years.

If I need to get up at 4 a.m., I just set "myself" to do that.  Never  fails me.

The bed  thing...yes.  I have to have my bed made up before I can go to bed.   Buck is like a ferris wheel.  When we get up in the morning, I'm lucky the covers are in the same county.  Sometimes I have to make the bed from the "ground up."  Ugh!


----------



## suziquzie (May 26, 2008)

Katie E said:


> When we get up in the morning, I'm lucky the covers are in the same county.


 


sounds like my kids hanging out with me while I put my laundry away!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (May 26, 2008)

I will admit, that I could care less if the bed is made before I go to bed...I mean, i'll quickly make sure the sheet and comforter are evenly over the bed, but that's about it. DH is the one who can't sleep in it unless the "fitted sheet is tightly pulled, the sheet is tucked in at the feet and pulled to an exact spot (not too high, not too low) the comforter is tucked in at the feet and pulled about an inch lower than the sheet, and his pillow fluffed up)... lol he's NUTS!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2008)

My belly button I will let no one touch my belly button EVER. I can barely touch it myself. I do keep it clean but I get totally creeped out touching it. When I was about 12 years old I told my mother that in a past life during the medieval times I had been shot with an arrow right in my belly button and that is why it creeps me out. How I came up with that I do not know but that's my story and I'm sticking to it. By the way it's an inny.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2008)

If you call me...Don't say ..."Who is this"?? .................It's not pretty!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> If you call me...Don't say ..."Who is this"?? .................It's not pretty!!!


 My mother would call me at home and say " where are you". DUH ?


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2008)

SO says I have quirks but I don't think so.  What do you think?

I load the dishwasher a certain way because things fit better.  This includes sorting the dirty silverware into separate compartments (all teaspoons in one, all large forks in another, etc).  That just makes it easier to put them away.

When putting laundered underwear away, I rotate it by putting the newly washed stuff on the bottom of the pile.

Those aren't so weird, are they?

I also have to have all the clocks and watches in the house set to the exactly correct time.  If you look at the digital clocks in the kitchen (stove, microwave, coffeepot) they all change to the next minute at the same instant.

When adjusting the volume on the TV, I adjust in increments of 5, setting the volume to 20 or 25, or 30, 35, 40...


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Alarm clock time.
> I have a set of rules about numbers that are "good" and "not good"
> 
> The time must be odd (6:01, 6:07 are good, 6:02, 6:04... are bad)
> ...


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> SO says I have quirks but I don't think so.  What do you think?
> 
> I load the dishwasher a certain way because things fit better.  This includes sorting the dirty silverware into separate compartments (all teaspoons in one, all large forks in another, etc).  That just makes it easier to put them away.
> 
> ...



Omigosh,  Andy!!!! Are you my evil twin.  I do exactly the same things you do.  I just view them as practical and efficient.


----------



## expatgirl (May 26, 2008)

could not understand why there were such huge halls upon entering apartments and homes in K. (small otherwise)------it's to take off your wet shoes or muddy ones dep. upon the time of the year and NOONE enters without taking them off and taking off all their winter coats, furs, etc. etc. etc............it was easy to see why there was a need for such a room early on.............


as far as arranging the dishwasher so it's more efficient----this is how my DH inherited this job for about 5 years.....he criticized my inefficient methods (oh did I mention that he was a mechanical engineer by trade????) and I walked away from the job and said that it was his for life.........unfortunatley I didn't count on him being sent overseas so my poor dishwasher was left once again to my "ineffecient" arranging once again.......it's not been his priority since.......hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Barbara L (May 26, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> ...I load the dishwasher a certain way because things fit better. This includes sorting the dirty silverware into separate compartments (all teaspoons in one, all large forks in another, etc). That just makes it easier to put them away...
> 
> ...I also have to have all the clocks and watches in the house set to the exactly correct time. If you look at the digital clocks in the kitchen (stove, microwave, coffeepot) they all change to the next minute at the same instant...


I don't have a dishwasher, but I am the same way about how I load the dish drainer.  

I am the same way about clocks.  In fact, a couple of our clocks are the kind that automatically set themselves by the atomic clock in Boulder, Colorado.  If someone asks me what time it is, if it is 3:47, I tell them it is 3:47, not 3:45 or "almost 4:00."  

Barbara


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 26, 2008)

When I am cooking I do not want any body with in 50 feet of where I am working.  I drives me insane to have some bodu gawking at me when I am working.  If I catch some body watching me I will stop and invite them to another room/ place/ or out of my house till dinner is ready.  Another thing that drives me nut is for some one to handle my knives
or my tools.  I keep my knives razor sharp. And on my work table I have a place for every tool and it is all ways there when I am working so I can get it when it is needed.
Just a little OCD


----------



## sattie (May 27, 2008)

I know I have them, but after seeing this thread several times now, I could not come up with one.  So I asked the question aloud to my hubby and he informed me that one of my weird quirks was that I lick the plate!!!  I'm imbarrassed..... but it is true.  Specially anytime we have char grilled steaks.  I can't leave all those wonderful juices behind!!!!  

So there..... I told ya!!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 27, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> could not understand why there were such huge halls upon entering apartments and homes in K. (small otherwise)------it's to take off your wet shoes or muddy ones dep. upon the time of the year and NOONE enters without taking them off and taking off all their winter coats, furs, etc. etc. etc............it was easy to see why there was a need for such a room early on.............
> 
> 
> as far as arranging the dishwasher so it's more efficient----this is how my DH inherited this job for about 5 years.....he criticized my inefficient methods (oh did I mention that he was a mechanical engineer by trade????) and I walked away from the job and said that it was his for life.........unfortunatley I didn't count on him being sent overseas so my poor dishwasher was left once again to my "ineffecient" arranging once again.......it's not been his priority since.......hmmmmmmmm


Just be glad he let's you use the DW..Mine makes it a point to wait til I leave the room, then he grabs everything puts it in the sink and proceeds to wash it and stack it on a towel to dry, thus creating a certain designer look on the counter..When dry, take a look cuz Mr. doesn't wear his glasses and now we either pick off the leftovers or rewash..He also insists on something on the bottom of the sink so as not to scratch the stainless steel he insisted we get..YUK and phooey..More later if needed
kadesma


----------



## AllenOK (May 27, 2008)

I am not really thrilled with having my young ones in the kitchen with me.  I know they're curious, and want to learn.  I'd love to teach them.  However, I have hangups about "blocking traffic" and "getting in the way", and the little ones tend to always be right in front of where ever I need to go in the kitchen.

They are learning, though.  They've learned that if they find something to stand on and watch from across the bar, I have no problem with that.

I don't have a problem with other people being in the kitchen with me, as long as they know to always tell me when they're behind me, keep a hand on my back, etc.  I've been known to start moving with a pan full of hot liquid and suddenly find my path blocked.  Since I'm at home, I don't normally call out, "Hot Pan moving!"

I have a hangup about blocking traffic.  I hate to park on a street, unless there is no other parking.  I'm good at parallel parking, though, go figure.  Trying to make a left turn, in rush hour traffic, with no light, to me, is absurd.  I'll detour up to 4 miles out of my way (all the way around the section, if I have to) just to get to where I need to be to get into a shopping center without making a left turn.

I cannot stand to "block traffic" with a shopping cart in a grocery store.  I always "park" up against the shelving.  I also cannot stand to be "parked" for more than a few seconds, because someone "might" need a package that I'm blocking.

I have a quirk about bowls when I do dishes.  They should always be stacked so that the biggest bowls are on the bottom.  We have several different sizes/brands of bowls for breakfast cereal / soups, and those get stacked accordingly.  Also, when I'm loading bowls into the dishwasher or the dish drainer, smallest first, then bigger as I go through the stack.  I have also noticed another quirk.  PeppA bought a bunch of bowls, different colors, but same shape.  I have to keep the same color from touching.  Don't know why.  They don't have to be in a set pattern, but two bowls of the same color can't touch.

Also, when I do dishes, I will go through the house looking for dirty dishes.  My MIL gets hacked at me when I dump the glass she has sitting on the table and wash it.  Seems she likes to fill that cup, and drink out of it until it's empty, TWO DAYS LATER.  Me being in the restaurant biz, will, food left out for a few hours go bye-bye, if in doubt, toss it out.


----------



## kadesma (May 27, 2008)

sattie said:


> I know I have them, but after seeing this thread several times now, I could not come up with one.  So I asked the question aloud to my hubby and he informed me that one of my weird quirks was that I lick the plate!!!  I'm imbarrassed..... but it is true.  Specially anytime we have char grilled steaks.  I can't leave all those wonderful juices behind!!!!
> 
> So there..... I told ya!!!!


Fool him next time Sattie,before you eat, get a nice slice of fresh fresh bread your favorite, butter it lightly or leave plain, when done use that bread to get your juices..Or do 2 pieces and set the meat on top of it, then let it catch the juices and eat it along with your meat..Yummy...
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (May 27, 2008)

sattie said:


> I know I have them, but after seeing this thread several times now, I could not come up with one. So I asked the question aloud to my hubby and he informed me that one of my weird quirks was that I lick the plate!!! I'm imbarrassed..... but it is true. Specially anytime we have char grilled steaks. I can't leave all those wonderful juices behind!!!!
> 
> So there..... I told ya!!!!


Okay people, tell the truth.  Is there anyone out there who does not lick the plate when there is something yummy (like whipped cream!) on it--when no one else is there (or at least no one but close family)?  I know I do!

Barbara


----------



## miniman (May 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Okay people, tell the truth. Is there anyone out there who does not lick the plate when there is something yummy (like whipped cream!) on it--when no one else is there (or at least no one but close family)? I know I do!
> 
> Barbara


 
I don't usually pick it up and lick it, but I may wipe my finger around it or use Kadesma's idea of a slice of bread. DW does not like these, she was brought up with ever so proper table manners.

My quirks: I'm with Allen OK, I do not like anyone standing and watching me at home (if I'm teaching, its a bit different), especially just behind me. Anyone in the kitchen can help but not just watch.
I also have to make sure I empty the pan when I'm dishing up or using a bowl to make something in. eg cheese sauce, some many people do not use all the sauce, or people dish up and leave a spoonful in the pan - not enough for another portion (thats fine) - just a waste I think.

My mil has to buy in bulk, even now in her late seventies with just her and FIL at home - she has two freezers and a fridge full of food. The cupboards are full as well. She can't buy just one of something. She does have a reason though dating back to when they were nearly (or were) made bankrupt and she had to hoard things.


----------



## expatgirl (May 27, 2008)

My mil went thru the Depression of '21 and she was the same way---two bulging freezers and an overstuffed pantry.  We found cans that were nearly 20 years old.......and it was just the 2 of them


----------



## suziquzie (May 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Okay people, tell the truth. Is there anyone out there who does not lick the plate when there is something yummy (like whipped cream!) on it--when no one else is there (or at least no one but close family)? I know I do!
> 
> Barbara


 
I get in trouble w/ DH for licking the plate. ANd I get the kids in trouble cuz then they do it. He thinks its disgusting.... I think it's the ultimate compliment!
Maybe the hatred of plate licking is his wierd quirk, and not my actual plate licking!


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2008)

I also have to have my freezer full all the time.  If there's an empty space, I feel compelled to cook or buy something to fill it.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Okay people, tell the truth.  Is there anyone out there who does not lick the plate when there is something yummy (like whipped cream!) on it--when no one else is there (or at least no one but close family)?  I know I do!
> 
> Barbara


 
I don't lick the plate,  if there is anything on there that I want, I use bread.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

I don't consider wanting my pillow fluffed weird, it is just that I hate sleeping on a flat pillow.  Another thing is I always have to have clean towels for shower.  Hubby and I load the dishwasher differently from each other, if he loaded it before me, and I don't like how it is loaded I will change it .


----------



## Adillo303 (May 27, 2008)

I have notices that the kitchen is empty, untill I start to cook, then DW has a special talent for placing herself exactly where I nned to be, in fromt of where I need to get to and needing things from cabinets and drawers that are right where I am working. It's a small kitchen, I guess I get quirky about it.

Alarm clocks - I set them and then don't need them, just wish I could reset the Labradors to a different time on the weekend.

Bed - I do not like laundry or other stuff put on the bed, it's not a workbench, it's a bed.

I am good at putting the toilet seat down though.


----------



## Constance (May 27, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Now I go balistic at people who cannot funtion at all at anything without a phone slapped to their ear..Example, we were grocery shopping today and discussing which product to buy, some lady who was stopped and leaning on her basket yakking away, turned around and said would you be quiet  or move I'm talking...Oh boy good thing dh was with me cuz, she came close to a not so polite response...
> Enough though I'm really easy going and not to fussy
> kadesma



I would have bumped her in the rear with my shopping cart, then said, "Oops!"


----------



## AllenOK (May 27, 2008)

Ok, I thought of another quirk I have.  I'm one of those that does't like to start something before finishing what I'm working on.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 27, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Ok, I thought of another quirk I have.  I'm one of those that does't like to start something before finishing what I'm working on.


I'm sorta like that except it drives me crazy when a started project doesn't get finished (in a timely manner). It bugs me so much that I am like a crazy woman with a one-track mind whenever I have a project going. (I always finish my projects but my family is very bad about starting but not finishing things).


----------



## Barbara L (May 27, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Ok, I thought of another quirk I have. I'm one of those that does't like to start something before finishing what I'm working on.


That reminds me of one of James's quirks (he is the same way about finishing what he starts).  When I eat, I eat a little of each thing, with the last bite being my favorite thing on the plate.  When James eats, he eats all of one thing, then all of the next thing, etc.  I read something a few months ago that said that people who eat one thing at a time are the type who finish what they start.  I tend to start lots of things and am lucky if I ever finish anything!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> That reminds me of one of James's quirks (he is the same way about finishing what he starts). When I eat, I eat a little of each thing, with the last bite being my favorite thing on the plate. When James eats, he eats all of one thing, then all of the next thing, etc. I read something a few months ago that said that people who eat one thing at a time are the type who finish what they start. I tend to start lots of things and am lucky if I ever finish anything!
> 
> Barbara


 

Interesting.  I eat as you do.  Going around the plate and eating different things, finishing with the thing I like best.  But, I also finish what I started, that is, my plate is always empty!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 27, 2008)

I can only get on a motorcycle from the left side.  If I, for some reason, get on from the right I'll hop off and climb back on from the left.

I'm sure there's more......


----------



## Jeekinz (May 27, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I also have to have all the clocks and watches in the house set to the exactly correct time. If you look at the digital clocks in the kitchen (stove, microwave, coffeepot) they all change to the next minute at the same instant.
> 
> When adjusting the volume on the TV, I adjust in increments of 5, setting the volume to 20 or 25, or 30, 35, 40...


 


I do those things too.

And I set the alarm clock at exactly 7:15 or 7:00.  If I get to 7:01 I have to go all the way around again.


----------



## Katie H (May 27, 2008)

Thought of some more.

In the closet, all my clothes are on hangers in order of size and color.  That is, longest first, then medium-length, down to shortest.  All colors are done in order of the color spectrum.  Shoes done in color order, too.  Same for everything in my lingerie drawer.  My jewelry is arranged the same way - according to color and size.

Guess I never got Roy G. Biv out of my brain after I was out of school.  That's how I learned the order of colors.  Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet.


----------



## expatgirl (May 27, 2008)

ok, now that we're down to the nitty gritty I like to alphabetize my spices and seasonings......too many to count..........


----------



## Barbara L (May 27, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I can only get on a motorcycle from the left side. If I, for some reason, get on from the right I'll hop off and climb back on from the left.
> 
> I'm sure there's more......


They are like horses.  If you get on from the wrong side, they kick you!

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2008)

Please don't walk or stand behind me....


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2008)

apparently, uncle bob kicks too!


----------



## Barbara L (May 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Please don't walk or stand behind me....


Does this sentence end with, "...without nose plugs?"    I knew someone that applied to!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (May 27, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> ok, now that we're down to the nitty gritty I like to alphabetize my spices and seasonings......too many to count..........




Yep.  Same here.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Does this sentence end with, "...without nose plugs?"  I knew someone that applied to!
> 
> Barbara


 
  Good one.  I'm surprised BT didn't nail that one.  He must not be feeling himself today......in the logical sense.


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Do you have any weird quirks that you just can't help that other people think your nuts??
> I have a few
> I absolutely, CANNOT, sleep in a bed that is not made. DH is still in bed when I leave in the morning so I dont' get to make the bed until I get home. I have to shake out the bottom one, no wrinkles and then put each layer on without wrinkles. DH will come in and throw all of his over to the middle and I always have to fix it so that my side is still flat and unwrinkled.
> 
> ...



I can eat off of anything and out of anything and it wouldnt bother me. 

I HATE having cash on me so i leave it in the bank. 

my room is a hell hole and i HATE it but i HATE cleaning with a passion so im screwed no matter what.

othetr than that i cant think of any, i know i have them i just dont pay attention to them.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 27, 2008)

I have a quirk....

when posting here, I don't like my words going 
past the center of the posting page.
I also don't like terribly uneven right edges to my posts!

so you won't generally see my posts stretching way over to the right side of the page, like this!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

Another quirk : I can't stand drinking plain water, it has to have flavor and I really hate clorinated water!  I have well water and the water is filtered thru the refrigerator's filter.


----------



## expatgirl (May 27, 2008)

oh,  my......... this thread is too funny and quirky for sure............and I'm a bonafide member


----------



## babetoo (May 27, 2008)

when i read the morning paper,  it is important that the coffee, and cig and paper come out even. 

babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 27, 2008)

My house can be a mess the floors dirty windows dirty . But my microwave has to be spotless on the inside. Can't stand a dirty microwave or leaving a pile of dirty dishes overnight in the sink a plate and a couple of glasses is OK. I also can not and will not cook or bake etc with dirty dishes in the sink or a cluttered counter everything must be in order first.


----------



## texasgirl (May 27, 2008)

It's soooo nice to know that I'm not the only weirdo in the world!!!


----------



## expatgirl (May 27, 2008)

didn't you know what www. stood for??????? weird weirdos of the world..........jest kidding........you're not weird.......and quite seriously who cares.....


----------



## sattie (May 27, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Fool him next time Sattie,before you eat, get a nice slice of fresh fresh bread your favorite, butter it lightly or leave plain, when done use that bread to get your juices..Or do 2 pieces and set the meat on top of it, then let it catch the juices and eat it along with your meat..Yummy...
> kadesma


 
I do use soppin bread on occassion, but sometimes it is not handy... so I do what I gotta do!

I just thought of another quirk of mine.... when grocery shopping, and your standing in line to check out, I can't stand when strangers get to close to me.  (I have my personal space you know!)  So to put space between me, specially those tailgaters, I will move my basket or cart just so as to prevent them from invading my space.  I am always respectful of other folks' space!


----------



## Mama (May 28, 2008)

I have a double sink in the kitchen if you MUST put a dirty glass in the sink instead of the dishwasher, put it on the right side.

I too cannot get into an unmade bed.  If I can't make it until it's bedtime, I'll make it then get in.

In the refrigerator, the milk goes on the right and the juice on the left.

When I'm cooking eggs, I always use the left front burner.

Make sure you close the toilet lid before flushing or I will have to clean the entire bathroom. (I heard once that when you flush a toilet, micro particles will fly over 6 feet out of the toilet and I have been freaked out ever since.)


----------



## buckytom (May 28, 2008)

ok, i thought of a few.

when i eat sushi, i always save my favourite piece to eat last. 

i try to eat the various things on my plate evenly, so i take the last bite of each thing as i'm finishing.

when i'm really thirsty and chug something, i count the sips, and never go over 10 sips.

that's it so far.


----------



## middie (May 28, 2008)

My blankets have to be a cetain way before I go to sleep.

Food on my plate can't touch. 

I always eat all of one thing before I move on to the next.

And I refuse to wait on a customer who's too busy gabbing on 
their stupid cell phone.


----------



## quicksilver (May 28, 2008)

_       I don't know, b.t., you forgot that weird eye twitchy thing going on with your avatar._
_ 

 _


----------



## buckytom (May 28, 2008)

what twitch?

lol, quicksilver.


another quirk of mine is that i don't like is eating on a cluttered table. condiments are ok, but i don't like to eat on a table or counter with a lot of stuff like mail, canned food, cereal boxes, cat food, newspapers, etc. 

my plate needs it's personal space.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 28, 2008)

I don't like any "obstacles" in my food to get in my way while eating.  I lose my appetite if I have to stop and shell prawns, poke around and remove the bones, skins etc. from fish, or worth yet accidentally biting into them. Olives, they are okay if you are eating them on their own but if they are mixed in pasta or salad or something, I wish them to be chopped up and seeds removed, I don't like them being left whole.

If I am served something like this at other people's house, I won't complain and quietly do my best to deal with them, but if I am cooking I make sure everything is ready to be eaten peacefully and smoothly without further ado.


----------



## Barbara L (May 28, 2008)

I like things lined up/straightened up, like picture frames, stacks of papers, etc. 

My paper money has to be arranged with largest bills in the back, smallest in front, and each president has to be right-side-up and facing forward (my mom was exactly the same, but she had small bills in back and larger in front, lol). 

I like things ordered by size. For example, my cookbooks are arranged from tallest to shortest. 

I like symmetry. 

When typing, I always go back and fix spelling errors/typos if I see them. I am so thankful for computers, which make this easier. (LOL I already had to hit edit and come back and fix something here).  When in college, I would retype an entire paper for something as small as a comma (the teacher would allow that to be corrected with black ink, but unless I didn't notice until it was too late, I retyped it).

I'm trying to get better about this, but even when making a list just for myself that no one else will ever see, I will throw it away and start over if I make a mistake when writing it. I'm making a little progress and will now sometimes just cross it out and rewrite it underneath. 

Barbara


----------



## middie (May 28, 2008)

I have my money like that too Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (May 29, 2008)

*one wierd quirk is~ everytime I hear the word*
*Schenectady (NY) I repeat, and repeat it in my head. I just think it's a cool word.*

*one pet pieve is~ everytime I hear the Newspeople said Ear-rock for Iraq, I scream IRAQ. I can't stand it!!!!!!!*

*Oh yeh, my mother used to say idear for idea. Used to drive my crazy, so I, being a smart mouth teenager at the time, tried to correct her as she was talking. ("Ma, there's no such thing as an IDEAR.") Wham, knocked me right off the chair. (today, she would say, "TALK TO THE HAND", then WHAM.) Did I learn? NOT!*

* But it's like finding a misspelled work on a book you just spent $30.00. It ruins that who page for me. My eye continually diverts back to that word. (Call me Ms. Monk. What can I say?)*


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *one wierd quirk is~ everytime I hear the word*
> *Schenectady (NY) I repeat, and repeat it in my head. I just think it's a cool word.*
> 
> *one pet pieve is~ everytime I hear the Newspeople said Ear-rock for Iraq, I scream IRAQ. I can't stand it!!!!!!!*
> ...


 
my ex used to say idear , drove me nuts.


----------



## quicksilver (May 29, 2008)

*  That's funny LC61, I thought it was her false teeth.*

*  Oh, by the way LC61, after checking 3 of your SNOPES.COM sites, you scare me. I think there's 2 more I have to check, but dinner's still in the works.*
*I'll have to wait awhile.*


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> * That's funny LC61, I thought it was her false teeth.*
> 
> *Oh, by the way LC61, after checking 3 of your SNOPES.COM sites, you scare me. I think there's 2 more I have to check, but dinner's still in the works.*
> *I'll have to wait awhile.*


 
aww sorry , I didn't mean to scare you.


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2008)

middie said:


> I have my money like that too Barbara


 

me, too. it's neater that way.
then you can just count out your cash cause you know where whatamonunt  is where.


----------



## texasgirl (May 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *one wierd quirk is~ everytime I hear the word*
> *Schenectady (NY) I repeat, and repeat it in my head. I just think it's a cool word.*
> 
> *one pet pieve is~ everytime I hear the Newspeople said Ear-rock for Iraq, I scream IRAQ. I can't stand it!!!!!!!*
> ...


 
Like that??
I'm sorry, I just could not pass it up!! LOL


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2008)

One of my early jobs was as a bank teller.  You learn to arrange all your bills right side up.  I carried that over to my wallet to this day.  Right side up and smaller denominations in the front.


----------



## quicksilver (May 29, 2008)

_    Thanks tex!_


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 29, 2008)

I also like my paper money lined up. I love the word muggy I say it mugggie. Every time I read the word misled I get it as mysalde I know what it means but just can't get it right in my head.


----------



## suziquzie (May 30, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> One of my early jobs was as a bank teller. You learn to arrange all your bills right side up. I carried that over to my wallet to this day. Right side up and smaller denominations in the front.


 
Same here. Darn bank gave me wallet OCD!


----------

